# I'm worried about Barney :(



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

He did a lot of runny poo's in my bedroom last night and was quite sleepy during the day. Today he has seemed a bit miserable, sleepy, not wanting to play too much, and hasn't eaten very much. I took him to the vet who checked him over and he gave him Canikur Pro for an upset stomach. I have to give him another dose later plus miss out one meal and give him boiled chicken later. 

He has just woken from an hour sleep and played a bit - I have my granddaughter here which may not be the best remedy for him unfortunately but she's here all afternoon! - now he's being a bit mopey again. I'm a bit worried and not sure what else to do :hurt:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you. Honestly we worry as much about these fur babies as we did about our skin babies 
If he is just having running poops it is less serious than if he is being sick as well. Calm and cool will help - is he drinking? If not you could offer his some ice cubes to play with.
Try not to worry too much, hopefully he'll pick up soon.
Do you know if he got hold of something he shouldn't have and ate it?
Get better soon Barneyboy x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Get better soon Barney. Keep him hydrated that's the most important thing. Be guided by him. If he needs quiet ensure he gets it. Try not to worry took much. Poor baby.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh no Lou, poor Barney and poor you. I'm sure he will be fine .maybe he's eaten something in the garden, Molly was dreadful one for eating what she shouldn't. So I scouted round the garden and removed anything and everything I knew that could possibly be toxic to dogs! 
Hope he's feeling better soon x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you all; ice cubes are a great idea that I hadnt thought of. He has played briefly but mostly just wants to sleep, and mostly next to me too. I think having my granddaughter today didnt help as Barney needed quiet which is difficult with a 3 year old, but she's gone now and I'll give him some more boiled chicken later.

He may well have eaten something from the garden, though no idea what.

I am able to take him back tomorrow so will do and I'll report back. Thanks for your support.

Here is little Lucille trying to encourage him to enjoy an ice cube!

(as I type this he's just perked up and trying to eat some leaves - maybe that's the problem?!)


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you all; ice cubes are a great idea that I hadnt thought of. He has played briefly but mostly just wants to sleep, and mostly next to me too. I think having my granddaughter today didnt help as Barney needed quiet which is difficult with a 3 year old, but she's gone now and I'll give him some more boiled chicken later.

He may well have eaten something from the garden, though no idea what.

I am able to take him back tomorrow so will do and I'll report back. Thanks for your support.

Here is little Lucille trying to encourage him to enjoy an ice cube!

Bugger, this has posted twice and I cant delete this one. #notagoodday


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Poor you and poor puppy. he doe slook sorry for himself but hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Pete. He always looks a bit sad, even when he's playing happily! But he does look extra sad today. 
I've just noticed I called his photo Lucille and Billy... My previous dog's name  Perhaps that's the problem.. I call him "Billy err Barney"


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope he is a lot happier soon


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you 2ndhandgal. Ive just put him outside for a pee an he just sits down out there. Very dopey behaviour today


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They are a worry aren't they? Fingers crossed he rallies quickly and feels better in the morning. The vet would have said if it was something to be really alarmed about. Keep us posted please.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes they are a bloody worry! He's playing with a squeaky teddy by my feet now, so he seems to be up and down, mostly down, but perhaps he's on the mend.. I don't know. The vet gave him a good check up, his temperature, heart etc and couldn't find anything wrong. I'll see how he is in the morning, thank you  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

With kids it is always the ones who get sick hard and fast that are the healthy ones. It is the ones who are a little poorly for days that you really need to worry about. Maybe he just has an amazing immune system?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Maybe Fairlie, I'm not used to poorly dogs other than old dogs where it's not surprising that they have problems. Pups this young are a whole new thing to me!


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

Could it be that he's not used to eating raw food? (see all my questions on another thread.) BTW, your daughter is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

He's had raw from the breeder, its all he knows - apart from the boiled chicken he had today on the recommendation of the vet, which he said could be given whilst eating raw, though not at the same time.

Thank you - she's my granddaughter and she is quite gorgeous


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

Was it maybe some of the food anyway, like something that wasn't quite fresh?

I give my little one all sorts of vegies: blueberries, carrots, apples, celery, but too much of that and the poos become thin trickles. In fact, I keep those vegies down to a minimum: one small carrot and a slice of apple is plenty and more than that and the poos are …. ICK.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

It's possible. He had a frozen liver treat (yes, raw!) and a chicken wing tip (yup, raw again!) yesterday so perhaps the two of them were too much for him. ICK indeed, and on my new carpet!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Barney & granddaughter & ice cube make a beautiful picture - hope he's back on top form soon x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Tracey x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Janey153 said:


> Thank you Pete. He always looks a bit sad, even when he's playing happily! But he does look extra sad today.
> I've just noticed I called his photo Lucille and Billy... My previous dog's name  Perhaps that's the problem.. I call him "Billy err Barney"


Poor Barney! We still call Poppy our previous dog's name, Pickle


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh thank goodness it's not just me!

Barney by the way is back to normal - hooray! x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yay! They can have very sensitive tums. Poppy scavengers horrible things and makes herself ill but the gap inbetween the swallowing and the illness is too great for her to learn


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Glad to hear Barney is feeling better, always a good sign when they're jumping on the sofa you know they're them selves  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

He's just discovered I have a raised flower bed and that's excited him hugely!  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Goosey said:


> Glad to hear Barney is feeling better, always a good sign when they're jumping on the sofa you know they're them selves  x


Actually he cant yet jump on or off the sofa, so he was looking for me to rescue him after I 'abandoned' him there for 3 seconds!


----------

